# Currently employed CPC looking for additional part-time work



## conroy22 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am currently employed full-time as a coder/biller but am looking for additonal part-time work in the evenings or on the weekends.

MICHELE L. WELLS, CPC
High Ridge, MO 63049
636-376-2337
conroy222@sbcglobal.net

OBJECTIVE

Medical Billing professional seeking a telecommuting position to utilize and enhance skills and proficiencies while providing timely and efficient support in business management.

SKILLS


	Appeals Submission/Follow Up
	Coding
	Editing, Proofreading
	Payment Posting
	Insurance Claim Submission/Processing
	Switchboard Relief
	Customer Service
	Appointment Scheduling
	Account Balancing
	Familiar with Access
	Notary Public (State of MO) 
	Proficient in MS Word, Excel, Outlook, Medical Manager, Encite Electronic Medical Records, CPT, ICD-9-CM, IDX, Vision
	Home Office Includes: Windows XP, Fax, Printer, High-Speed Internet, and Telephone.

WORK HISTORY

Certified Professional Coder/Biller
Advanced Surgery Center (ASC)
2008-Present
	Coding of procedures from operative reports
	Charge entry
	Payment Posting
	Work denials/no-pays
	Appeals submission and follow-up
	Submission of all claims
	Collections
	Accounts receivables


IBC III
Washington University, Department of Radiology
2006-2008
	Appeals submission and follow-up
	Low-Pays, MTC’s, TES Edits
	Claim Form Edits
	Differences, Write-offs
	Charge Entry 
	Payment Posting.
	Was promoted from IBC II position to the IBC III position within my first two months of employment.

Medical Biller
ENT Associates, Inc.
2000-2006
	Charge entry
	Coding
	Posting of patient and insurance payments
	Submission of insurance claims
	Accounts Receivable
	Collections
	Research unpaid claims
	Lockbox entries
	Precertification and benefits
	Reception and switchboard relief

Medical Biller
University of Missouri-St. Louis
1997-2000
	Charge entry
	Posting of patient and insurance payments
	Submission of insurance claims
	Accounts receivable
	Collections
	Research unpaid claims
	Reception and switchboard relief
	1997-Nominated for the Chancellor’s Staff Excellence Award

Previously employed as Optician/Assistant Manager with Crown Optical (1995-1997); Manager with Petco (1993-1995).

EDUCATION

Elite Billing and Coding
Completed coursework in CPT and ICD-9-CM coding.

University of Missouri-St. Louis, St. Louis, MO
Business Administration, 1997-2001
Completed two years of courses in accounting and business administration.

University of Illinois, Champaign, IL
General Undergraduate Studies, 1991-1993
Completed two years of courses in general undergraduate studies

Jefferson College
Continuing Education Credits in Home-Based Basics, 1990

QuadraMed Corporation
Course in Insurance, Collection, and Office Management
Certificate of Completion, 1999

Member of the American Academy of Professional Coders
Certified Notary for the State of Missouri

*References available upon request.


----------

